# XFS vs. reiserfs?

## primat

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit xfs? Wie stabil läuft es und wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile zu reiserfs?

Ich habe nämlich gehört, dass es inzwischen leistungsfähiger sein soll als reiserfs!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

dazu gibts schon jede menge threads. (mal nach "xfs+reiserfs" suchen!)

den längsten gibt es dazu hier

mein kommentar:

es ist eine glaubensfrage. glaub an reiserfs oder an xfs.

konsens dürfte sein, dass reiserfs mit vielen kleinen dateien besser umgehen kann und xfs auf große dateien optimiert ist.

kaputtmachen kannst du sowohl reiserfs als auch xfs, allerdings scheint sich xfs besser "retten" zu lassen.

viel spaß...

lorenz.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Zum einen ist es mit Sicherheits eine Glaubensfrage.

XFS ist zwar noch nicht so lange im 'stable' brunch, auf der anderen seite ein sehr altes und gut erprobtes FS, denn es ist ja nur ein Port von IRIX/MIPs auf Linux/alle dortigen Architekturen.

Reiserfs hat inzwischen wohl die meisten Kinderkrankheiten im Griff.

XFS supported ACLs, EAs usw., was die Dateigröße anbelangt: Das hängt von den Einstellungen ab, denke ich, da kann man schon tunen, was natürlich von Vorteil ist: Realtime Volumes - So etwas bietet reiser zum Beispiel garnicht.

Für den Homeuser nicht so interessant:

Reisser macht bei einer maximalen Filesystem Größe von 17592 GB Schluß, während XFS bei 18 000 Petabyte noch nicht Schluß macht.

Sonst unterscheiden sie sich nur in Details, die grundlegende Technik fürs Journaling etc. ist aber recht ähnlich.

XFS macht auch MEtadata Journaling, ist halt auf große Filesysteme / Farmen ausgelegt und bringt da eine saugute IO Performance. Dazu muß man natürlich auch sehen, wo SGI ursprünglich herkommt und warum grade so extrem Große Dateisysteme von Intresse sind.

----------

## Inte

Die modernen Dateisysteme

Journaling-Dateisysteme sind gegenüber konventionellen Sstemen im Vorteil: Blitzschnelle Checkläufe, einfache Reparaturvorgänge und praktisch keine Größenlimits. Das Linux-Magazin stellt in der Titelstrecke des aktuellen Heftes Ext 3, JFS, ReiserFS und XFS vor, zeigt ihre Vor- und auch die Nachteile.

Zu finden im aktuellen Heft des Linux-Magazin: März 2004

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ext3 als 'modernes' Dateisystem zu bezeichnen ist etwas arg wage, weil Journaling alleine macht kein modernes/gutes Dateisystem aus. Und Journaling!=Journaling, das ist auch noch so ein Punkt.

----------

## MrTom

Man kann wohl mit XFS oder Reiserfs keinen groben Fehler mehr machen. Damit meine ich, dass beide gut laufen. Bei Reiser hört man immer wieder mal was... Sind aber meisten ältere Versionen. Aber auch von XFS sind Horrormeldungen unterwegs. Wenns Probleme gibt, hat es meistens eine Vorgeschichte (Produktionsserver ohne USV -> Stromausfall, 20 Kernel-Panics bei Installation, Reiser als XFS gemountet etc.).

Habe bei mir (Desktop, Notebook und einige Server) Reiser laufen und keine Probleme. Bei der nächsten Installation meines Desktops werde ich mal XFS testen...

Lauf Linux-Magazin braucht XFS weniger CPU-Resourcen und ist wohl etwas schneller als Reiser. Reiser ist super für Systeme mit vielen kleinen Dateien (unter 1 K). Was man eigentlich nur bei ein Mailsystem hat, wenn es mit Mairdir arbeitet oder Newsserver.... 

Denke Du kannst einfach eines der beiden verwenden...

Alles mehr eine Sache des Geschmacks. Wenn Du Dich nicht entscheiden kannst, kauf Dir die März-Ausgabe vom Linux-Magazin  :Wink: 

----------

## striker2150

Ich würde auch einfach mal vorschlagen das aktuelle Linux Magazin zu lesen. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, für den Heimgebrauch kannste beide benutzen. Und wenn du nen richtig dicken Server aufsetzen willst kommst du um tests mit diversen Benchmarks (z.B. Bonnie) nicht herum.

Stabil sollten eigendlich beide sein.

----------

## amne

Ich verwende Reiserfs seit SuSE seinerzeit Reiserfs als erstes Journaling-System vor den anderen reingepackt hat. Trotz unzähliger Kernelpanics (Danke Hardware) hatte ich eigentlich nie irgendwelche Probleme. Wies mit Stromausfällen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.

----------

## jay

Habe mir auch das aktuelle Linux-Magazin zu Rate gezogen. Ich war auch recht überrascht, das JFS die Performance-krone gewonnen hat, und ext3 so schwer eingebrochen ist (da war ja ext2 sogar schneller).  Generell denke ich, dass bei kleinen Dateien ReiserFS und wegen der häufigen verwendung unter Gentoo die beste Wahl für dich ist. Anderseits soll XFS ja eine gute Dokumentation + Userland-Tools besitzen....

Ich persönlich nutze ext3 und XFS ohne Probleme.

----------

## lolli78

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Lauf Linux-Magazin braucht XFS weniger CPU-Resourcen und ist wohl etwas schneller als Reiser. Reiser ist super für Systeme mit vielen kleinen Dateien (unter 1 K). Was man eigentlich nur bei ein Mailsystem hat, wenn es mit Mairdir arbeitet oder Newsserver.... 
> 
> 

 

das portage-verzeichnis soll anscheinend mit reiserfs wesentlich schneller upgedated werden können. das wurde jedenfalls irgendwo im forum berichtet. ist ja auch logisch, weil >70000 dateien und ~260mb viele kleine dateien bedeuten. aber da gibts dann noch unterschiede zwischen tail und notail... näheres auf der reiserfs-homepage http://www.namesys.com/.

ansonsten: wirf 'ne münze... (wenn es nicht für ein high-end produkt ist. dann würdest du so lange vergleichen, bis du das für diesen zweck geeignetere gefunden hast)

lorenz.

----------

